# Pusa, usta a rty



## German_lover

Ahojte.

Mam otazku: Jaky je rozdilmezipusou, usty a rty?

Diky.


----------



## jazyk

Pusa and ústa mean mouth. Pusa is colloquial. 
Rty means lips.


----------



## Pavlous

jazyk said:


> Pusa and ústa mean mouth. Pusa is colloquial.
> Rty means lips.


Hello,
You are right, "Pusa" and "ústa" mean the same. Although there is a tiny difference between them.
Dali si pusu. = Políbili se. ( Here it means a kiss.)
I agree with you that *pusa* is colloquial.
"Dali si ústa" doesn't work   at least I have never heard of it.


----------



## German_lover

A proc odpovidate v anglictine? Moje otazka byla v cestine.


----------



## Pavlous

Ahoj,
Měl pravdu v tom, že "pusa" a "ústa" znamenají to samé. Je tu ovšem jeden drobný rozdíl mezi nimi.
Když si dva dají pusu, tak to znamená, že se políbili.
Nicméně "dát si ústa" nefunguje    alespoň jsem to nikdy neslyšel.


----------



## Pavlous

Jaký je váš rodný jazyk, German lover?


----------



## Cautus

German_lover said:


> Jaky je rozdilmezipusou, usty a rty?



Pusa je hovorový výraz
Ústa jsou spisovný výraz popisující dutinu ústní
Rty označují okraj úst.
Rty a ústa v hovorovém jazyce neuslyšíte, běžně se používá pouze výraz pusa, a vice versa.
Rty a ústa naleznete většinou v beletrii, respektive vždy v odborné literatuře. U zubaře také uslyšíte: “Otevřete ústa, prosím,” pokud nejste nezletilý, poté byste pravděpodobně při tykání slyšel: “Otevři pusu.”

Příklady použití:
Dali si pusu.
Zavři pusu.
Mluvit s plnou pusou.


----------



## Cautus

Pavlous said:


> Jaký je váš rodný jazyk, German lover?


Tohle je zajímavá otázka, i když "částečně" mimo fórum, neboť jeho, respektive Vaše čeština, German_lover, vykazuje celkem slušnou úroveň, až na diakritiku, která, jak se zdá, o rodném jazyce autora prozrazuje více, než autor samotný, pokud však tato indicie není falešnou stopou, jenž má na svědomí klávesnice bez háčků a čárek.


----------



## Cautus

Pavlous said:


> Nicméně "dát si ústa" nefunguje    alespoň jsem to nikdy neslyšel.



Bez zvratného _si _by si s daným tématem poradil snad jen biblický text:

*Kdo dal ústa člověku? Aneb kdo může učiniti němého, neb hluchého, vidoucího...*

_Zdroj: __facebook.com/permalink.php?id=227002947346114&story_fbid=2387155974664123_


----------

